# Savage 93R17-BVSS



## BwHunter85

Just purchase a brand new Savage 93R17-BVSS. Anyone have good reviews on this for varmint/small game. I have just target shot with this so far, I haven't shot any game. Anyone know how it does on ****'s, squirrel, coyote?

Thanks!


----------



## Ralphy

I have one of those in left hand 17 hmr, it is one of the most impressive guns I have ever shot. Woodchuck 133 yds didnt move, Ive shot many with it and unlike a 22 long rifle they never make it to there hole. To be warned it blows unbelievable holes in animals. If you use it for squirrels you better hit the head as there will be nothing left that gun is so fast that when it hits it does unbelievable damage. A lot of people will tell you its to light and inadaquit but my experiance is what a gun with pin point accuratecy. I was so impressed with it that I went out and got a .308 american classic left hand. I havent got any thing with it yet but it sure does shoot good, Im sure you will be more than happy with your purchase. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Big Nic

Just picked up a savage model 93 in the Thumbhole Laminated Stock SS version and really like this rifle. Shoots great out to 100 yards ( MOA )
and I will soon try to stretch that out to 150 when I get the right day ( calm and clear ) . Of the bullets that I have tried , she likes the Hornady V-max 17 grainers the best.I have not shot any game yet but will assume that the V-max ballistic tip is gonna do the job without much problem. Enjoy your new toy and if you want to get a bore guide for cleaning , contact Possum Hollow Products as i had a difficult time finding a bore guide until I found them. Good Luck


----------



## sixft4par

I use one for chucks around the house......good rifle, not sure I would use it for coyotes, but thats just me.


----------



## Talntedmrgreen

I've had mine for years...no issues, ever. Love the accuracy and distance it provides. I use it primarily for squirrel and crow, but have taken ****, woodchuck, rabbit, etc. None of them move far...

Headshots are the way to go if you want anything to eat, and are easily achieved to 75 yards or so, under the right circumstances. I put a Nikon Prostaff 3-9X40 on mine and it has never lost zero...thousands of rounds and I use it nearly every weekend once I fill my deer tags, all the way through the close of squirrel. 

I have not taken a dog with it. I prefer a shotgun at night, and my .204 during the day, but with the right shot, I think it would drop one in its tracks...trouble is, it has to be just the right shot, no mistakes.

Overall, probably my favorite gun so far, and has seen the most use by far. I also prefer the Hornady's...the spitfires give me 1 or 2 fail to fires in every 50rnd box...get some fliers too.


----------



## 3fingervic

Savage makes some great rifles. I think the 17 may be a little light for coyote.


----------

